
Most complex ASCII fluid – Honorable mention (2012) - gitgud
http://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/hint.html
======
nkoren
Video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMYfkOtYYlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMYfkOtYYlg)

~~~
maxmcd
Also in color:

    
    
        docker run --rm -it msoap/ascii-art sh -c 'ls /usr/local/share/endoh1/'
        docker run --rm -it msoap/ascii-art sh -c 'endoh1_color < /usr/local/share/endoh1/tanada.txt'
        docker run --rm -it msoap/ascii-art sh -c 'endoh1_color < /usr/local/share/endoh1/column.txt'

~~~
lelf

      wget http://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/endoh1_color.c
      cc -DG=1 -DP=4 -DV=8 endoh1_color.c -lm # Parameters — factors of gravity, pressure & viscosity
      ./a.out < endoh1_color.c

~~~
nacs
Got it working on Mac with this, thanks!

What's amazing to me is that the source code is actually formatted to say
"Fluid color" which is why piping the source into the generated binary (as in
the 2nd command above) generates that image. Incredible.

------
sgt
Source code is here:
[http://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/](http://www.ioccc.org/2012/endoh1/)

------
purplezooey
Whoah check out quine-relay on his github. 128 language quine including a
massive apt-get command to install all the compilers/interpreters first. heh.

------
ZekeSulastin
The YouTube recommendation algorithm strikes again :)

(As of this comment, the video nkoren linked of this project has 650k views
vs. ~1k to 4k for the rest of Yusuke Endoh's videos)

------
WhitneyLand
We can barely take a step in the modern world without something being
quantized.

Why do most people not seem to find it interesting unless it's applied to
physics or ascii text (or computer graphics to generalize the parlance a bit)?

I admit I love it though, just not sure why.

------
cannedslime
Im fascinated by Yusuke Endohs work. I followed him ever since someone posted
a random quine of his on here.

------
otoburb
Reninds me of the water in one of the early King's Quest[1] games.

------
gen3
I wonder if this could be Turing complete?

~~~
strangecasts
You can build fluid-based logic gates[1], so I think it _should_ be possible
to make a Turing machine (with the usual caveat that you'll most likely need
such a large grid that actually simulating it is impractical)

[1]
[http://www.blikstein.com/paulo/projects/project_water.html](http://www.blikstein.com/paulo/projects/project_water.html)

~~~
xelxebar
Oh fluidics. Darn. I was hoping for some Boolean logic encoded directly in
Navier-Stokes or something, e.g. some bath of water that had Turing complete
flow patterns in some way. Though I guess that would actuallly solve the
Millennium Prize problem...

